# Another box ticked but still more to follow



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

HI All

Well recently i became Single again and i am happy to say it feels good. Today was another milestone our family home was sold, Sold done and dusted and money in the bank. Wow

But the journey well that's the story. Having someone in my past who proved very unhelpful was at best annoying at worst XXXX.

Not wanting to pay blood sucking Solicitors i did away without them and as luck had it all worked fine from that point. Her solicitor was happy to reply to my emails and there where lots.

I had the house taken of the market twice. Why because i was not getting answers to questions i put to her.

The greatest help was a company on the Wirral who even though i made them remove the property from the market twice where more than helpful. Without them acting at times as a go between maybe the sale would not have gone through today.

I am going to place a link to them as a company like this deserve to be mentioned. I know Forum rules and i believe that this link does not go against those rules. They provide no service to Portugal and as such have nothing to gain from being mentioned here. I only place the link out of respect to them and there hard work.

I am dealing with two other estate agents for the sale of a house i must sell to be able to release funds for my move to Gois. If these agents where as proactive as the one who sold my former home i would be a lot more content. 

For now the quest is to sell the house in Gwladys Street in Liverpool

Thank you all for letting me get this of my chest and to look forward.

Peter

Commercial Property Wirral | Property For Sale Wirral | Flats To Rent Wirral


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

Yawn...........


----------

